# Boat Emergency Neighbor Lost In The Fog



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

A man from Jamaica Beach is lost in West Bay off Pirates somewhere in the fog. He's older (even than me) has no compass and at this point is pretty rattled. His GPS is working but he says there isn't a track. I don't think he has a working knowledge of how it works maybe. I tried to get him calmed down on the phone and go in a straight line into the SE breeze and watch the arrow to keep it headed SE. He says the arrow is just going in a circle (he's going in a circle). His wife is very distressed and worried.
*Anyone have any good ideas what to do?*


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Call the coast guard ASAP!


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

call me with the gps numbers and I will get the coast guard there for him


PM HIS NUMBER!


tell him to anchor up and stay put and turn on all lights leave the vessel in idle.

Might add my neighbor is USCG and has been texted about it.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Kenny, I have no idea but your neighbor has my prayers!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Call CG. Broadcast Securite with GPS coordinates. 

Brandon


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent Kenny please keep us updated !!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

What are his cord. Im going to google earth it to see eactly where he is...


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

prayers sent.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Prayers for sure. 

Do you know the coordinates of his location????


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

29.13.896
94.58.290


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Kenny If he is lost and going in circles, then he needs to stop and give you his gps coordinates so someone cna hit google earth ad figure out ex
actly where he is. Would be a good time for him to call Coast Guard also, but it will be hard for CG to find him if he is running around.

Prayers sent up.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Kenny aswer your phone USCG wants to speak with you.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kenny, tell him to throw out the anchor and stay put at that location and keep warm.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

kenny said:


> A man from Jamaica Beach is lost in West Bay off Pirates somewhere in the fog. He's older (even than me) has no compass and at this point is pretty rattled. His GPS is working but he says there isn't a track. I don't think he has a working knowledge of how it works maybe. I tried to get him calmed down on the phone and go in a straight line into the SE breeze and watch the arrow to keep it headed SE. He says the arrow is just going in a circle (he's going in a circle). His wife is very distressed and worried.
> *Anyone have any good ideas what to do?*





Reel Time said:


> Call the coast guard ASAP!





GalvestonSharker said:


> call me with the gps numbers and I will get the coast guard there for him
> 
> PM HIS NUMBER!
> 
> ...


You guys are amazing! 10 years in disaster operations and 2Cool is the missing link for first responders. Report situation, establish communications, inform the responders, be ready to manage the situation as it changes.

Shoot, move, communicate....

Prayers. He will be O.K. with a story to tell.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

CG says it's not an emergency and won't go find him. The officer I spoke with was going to call him and see if they could help him use his GPS.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

here is a where he is


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Any Updates? Being lost in the fog ain't no fun.

Prayers sent


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

what GPS unit does he have? Maybe someone here has the exact same one and can help him better?

Im in tiki, my boats on the trailer in the drive way. If all else fails, I can go find him.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

*Can Help*

I am in Spanish Grant if he needs help. I will go get him.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

*Need Description of Boat*

Do you guys have cell number and or boat description? Name of gentlemen lost?


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Does the GPS have a "go to" function on it?

According to the Google map he is close

Can he zoom out on the GPS and see jamaica beach on the chart?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

myprozac said:


> here is a where he is


Anyone have a GPS and live on the west end. :smile:


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

here is a pic with the chart overlay. This should be close to what his gps chart looks like.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

1-713-416-8485

His name is Gill
Will remind you USCG will not go get him but is in contact with him,


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

If the coast guard will not assist -- maybe it would be a good idea for someone to notify the Galveston County Sherriff's dept.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't even think GCSO will do anything. It's best someone close go get him. Be a far paddle in the yak to get him.


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

kenny said:


> A man from Jamaica Beach is lost in West Bay off Pirates somewhere in the fog. He's older (even than me) has no compass and at this point is pretty rattled. His GPS is working but he says there isn't a track. I don't think he has a working knowledge of how it works maybe. I tried to get him calmed down on the phone and go in a straight line into the SE breeze and watch the arrow to keep it headed SE. He says the arrow is just going in a circle (he's going in a circle). His wife is very distressed and worried.
> *Anyone have any good ideas what to do?*


 go get him


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Bledsinger said:


> Do you guys have cell number and or boat description? Name of gentlemen lost?


Bled I bet you are closest to him as of now. It's an easy haul for you. I'd tow him back if I was you no need for someone running next to you in fog that is Fog locked


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just by eyeballing it looks like 205-210 degrees magnetic from his location would put him at Jamica Beach. Wonder if he could get his course heading screen up on his GPS to steer by.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

If he is still out there I live in Spanish Grant too--bayside.

Cell phone 409-739-5699
I'll go get him if he is still in need.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

ktdtx said:


> If he is still out there I live in Spanish Grant too--bayside.
> 
> Cell phone 409-739-5699
> I'll go get him if he is still in need.


Call him and ask here is his number
1-713-416-8485

Name is Gill


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Make sure you guys post an update!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

I just got off the water in Galveston a while ago. It was IFR - add the dark and I feel for him. Hope he has the clothing to stay dry as the temp was dropping.
Anyone close that might attempt to assist him please make sure you are comfortable operating in no visible before you set out.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I am not sure of the number, but the gulf coast rescue squad may help. I will try to locate the number


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Dadgummit. One of you West Enders please go get that man. He's right off the channel to Pirates. The Coasties can't respond unless it's an absolute life & death situation. Hang in there skipper, 2Cool is Cool.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

*ALL*

Talked to Gil and he has a friend headed his way.


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

Kenny has been off line. I didnt see him go out, but that doesnt mean he didnt go out. I'll keep an eye out and see if I see anything. JB has an emergency rescue boat now, I didnt see that go out either. 

sb:


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Prayer sent


----------



## san luis buoy (Mar 8, 2005)

talked to kenny a few minutes ago said he was going to launch and try to go find him
thanks kenny for your effortd and call me if you need me and post up so we know gill is ok


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

this just goes to show what a great community us 2coolers have. If it werent for 2cool that poor guy would be spending the night out there. Way to go 2cool and what an incredibly nice thing for teh guy who is actually going out to save this poor man. My gps was working today on my way in this afternoon and it was about 40 yards visibility and I cant imagine not having the proper equipment in these conditions. It was downright nasty!! I have a feeling this will be the last time he ventures out in teh fog!!!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Good luck if you need help let me know.I just got home and read this.I rescued two guy yesterday in the middle of west.They launched at State park in a canoe. One couldn't speek english the other could a little.I took them back to Dana's cove where they started.


Please let me know if you need help.I am hooked up and ready.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Gill said he sees a bright light on shore and he thinks Kenny is calling him on the radio. Sounds like is under control.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Kenny gots it going on, he will chime in. just busy right now.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Hope he finds them. Its nasty out there tonight.


----------



## Big Baby (Nov 9, 2009)

:texasflagWOW, I am so amazed at the response. Glad to be a part of this site!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Big Baby said:


> :texasflagWOW, I am so amazed at the response. Glad to be a part of this site!


Welcome aboard. You will find alot of this kind of thing here. Thats whats so cool about the board. :dance:


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Prayers sent*

Prayers sent.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Mannn, I got chills reading this. You guys are somethin' else!!!


----------



## san luis buoy (Mar 8, 2005)

just got off the phone with Kenny he and another neighbor went and got him
he is in the main canal of JB and safely on his way home!!
THANKS KENNY YOU ARE THE MAN


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

san luis buoy said:


> just got off the phone with Kenny he and another neighbor went and got him
> he is in the main canal of JB and safely on his way home!!
> THANKS KENNY YOU ARE THE MAN


Alright guys! All is well! Time to paint Kenny with some green. Come on let's cover him up!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Way to go,great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Green on the way. Way to go Kenny!:dance:


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice job!!!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

WTG Kenny. Cabbage in your bowl.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

2cool is 2cool!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Alright guys! All is well! Time to paint Kenny with some green. Come on let's cover him up!


I can do that.

And how about that, 2cool? Barely over 2 hours, and the man's safely on his way home. Amazing. :dance:


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

*GOD BLESS 2 COOLFISHING*

Its all about good people helping each other.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

gREAT jOB GUYS!!!!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I can do that.
> 
> And how about that, 2cool? Barely over 2 hours, and the man's safely on his way home. Amazing. :dance:





Bledsinger said:


> Its all about good people helping each other.


It does speak well for the power of 2cool, dont it?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

That's awesome, WTG Kenny and 2Cool!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I can do that.
> 
> And how about that, 2cool? Barely over 2 hours, and the man's safely on his way home. Amazing. :dance:


Me too!!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

AWESOME JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

man thats awesome, i was out in this stuff in south pass around 7 and it was baaaad took us a while to get back to charlies. I feel for him i got chills a few times running back we might as well been blind folded.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Kenny you're are the man!*

Here's all the green I have! Being out there on the bay at night is difficult enough, without the fog. A friend like you is what we all need! I'm sure Gill and his family will always appreciate your kindness and courage. BTW, tell him to learn more about his GPS. It certainly brings to mind that I need to learn mine a little better, even though I don't plan to be running in the fog, any time soon.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I bet the neighbor and Kenny were sittiing around in the livingroom drinking beer and watching 2Coolers respond to the thread, just like Balloon Boy!!!

Just kidding y'all. Green to you Kenny!!! All neighbors should be so good!


----------



## Daniel09 (Sep 20, 2009)

way to go kenny


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

WTG Kenny! Good job! Im outta greenies but you're first on the list when I reload!


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

I've said it before, You Guys Rock! The spirit of 2Cool is Real! Way to go Kenny!


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

way to go kenny. good rescue.
michelle


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Well, He's home safe. I can't believe I didn't snap to getting his coordinates, punching 'em in, and going to get him. Live and learn. 
This little exercise got me thinking. I need a VHS & cell charger in my skiff.
I sure would like to thank my fishing partner Tom for going with me, Mont, and all the 2coolers for your help, especially Sharkhunter and who ever posted the Google map (sorry I forgot to look it up). 
I told the gentleman that I hoped he was wearin' steel underpants 'cause his wife was going to tear his arse UP!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

way to go, kenny. you're a good man.

i was coming down the intercoastal after leaving the stingaree one night with just my girlfriend with me in the boat when pea soup fog set in about 10 o'clock. somehow, i made it back to the end of the dike, but being out on the water at night in fog that thick is a bad, bad, bad feeling.

i'm glad this story had a happy ending.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Good job Kenny and crew! Truly a scary situation being lost in the channel into the subdivision and knot knowing where you are due to haze and fog! Scary indeed!


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

fishnstringer said:


> Here's all the green I have! Being out there on the bay at night is difficult enough, without the fog. A friend like you is what we all need! I'm sure Gill and his family will always appreciate your kindness and courage. BTW, tell him to learn more about his GPS. It certainly brings to mind that I need to learn mine a little better, even though I don't plan to be running in the fog, any time soon.


You hit the nail on the head......not one of us expects to be in an emergency situation, but the bay and the gulf has a way of ignoring what we expect, doesn't it? That is why we have and need to learn to use the equipment on our boats.

Thanks Kenny, you are one of the good guys.....green on ya!
Bob


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

kenny said:


> Well, He's home safe. *I can't believe I didn't snap to getting his coordinates, punching 'em in, and going to get him. Live and learn. *
> *This little exercise got me thinking. I need a VHS & cell charger in my skiff.*
> I sure would like to thank my fishing partner Tom for going with me, Mont, and all the 2coolers for your help, especially Sharkhunter and who ever posted the Google map (sorry I forgot to look it up).
> I told the gentleman that I hoped he was wearin' steel underpants 'cause his wife was going to tear his arse UP!


Very nice. You and Tom just earned a star in Heaven.

Good After Action Report on response ideas.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I think I just heard a few bells ring - angels getting their wings. Kenny, I think you got your wings tonight!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just came across the post, attaboy's Kenny, green headed your way.Sounds like maybe we need a thread on little things to make life easier when these sort of things happen.First let's just enjoy this little Christmas present, angel's among us with gps/cell phone technology! :cheers:


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice goin' Kenny...its never too late!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice job Kenny!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Good job Kenny!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Alright guys! All is well! Time to paint Kenny with some green. Come on let's cover him up!


Kenny got some green from me !!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Way to go, Kenny! Glad it was a happy ending.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

WOW - very scary and VERY GOOD JOB for you helping your neighbor to get home!!
You, my friend, were guided by angels and your neighbor should thank God he has someone looking out for him.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Done deal on the slime.(green)


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Outstanding job Kenny.....:bounce:


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Great job Kenny you tha man!!


----------



## Catfish48 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Wonderful results.....*

Very scary and dangerous situation here and thank heaven for a good ending. Thanks to everyone who participated in this event........Catfish 48


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Well Done All. Green to Kenny.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*True Grit*

Good man. Very few will man up and do the right thing without blinking.
You did.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Nail on the head!



jim smarr said:


> Very few will man up and do the right thing without blinking.
> .


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Kenny. And pass on a big thank you to your neighbor for helping out. And thanks to all the 2Coolers that offered assistance. You guys are alright in my book.

Mike


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I was very excited to hear that this man got home safely but I do have a question for you all...

What could be more of an emergency in the eyes of the Coast Guard than a older man being out in a boat in the dark, in the fog, in the cold, unable to use his GPS to find his way back to land and being on the edge of panic?


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

THAT is a very good question, i was wondering that myself. Good job Kenny and thank you.


----------



## stark (Oct 28, 2009)

Great Job Kenny and assistance by 2Coolers

with GPS, Blackberrys, and People that are True Americans no one in the world should be in trouble for long with the help of 2Coolers on here, it was recommended that a thread be put on 2Cool for situations like this, that is an excellent idea. if fellow 2 coolers that fish in Galveston, surfside, Matagorda had a net work of friends that are fishing that area it would be good to have their number in case of emergency


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Great job kenny! Class act! Cabbage coming atcha!


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

You welcome Kenny and it's GalvestonSharker.

Send Gill to Capt Johns Angler products GPS seminar for Christmas. I will dontate the first $10 to the fund. :headknock this could have been worse than a man floating around West Bay going in circles.

Tell Gill if he wants to shoot me a call. I can offer him some help in GPS nav if he needs it. Matter O fact I will call him today.



kenny said:


> Well, He's home safe. I can't believe I didn't snap to getting his coordinates, punching 'em in, and going to get him. Live and learn.
> This little exercise got me thinking. I need a VHS & cell charger in my skiff.
> I sure would like to thank my fishing partner Tom for going with me, Mont, and all the 2coolers for your help, especially Sharkhunter and who ever posted the Google map (sorry I forgot to look it up).
> I told the gentleman that I hoped he was wearin' steel underpants 'cause his wife was going to tear his arse UP!


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

stark said:


> Great Job Kenny and assistance by 2Coolers
> 
> with GPS, Blackberrys, and People that are True Americans no one in the world should be in trouble for long with the help of 2Coolers on here, it was recommended *that a thread be put on 2Cool for situations like this*, that is an excellent idea. if fellow 2 coolers that fish in Galveston, surfside, Matagorda had a net work of friends that are fishing that area it would be good to have their number in case of emergency


X2

Great Job Kenny! You the man

GED


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Good job Kenny....Glad this had a happy ending. You got spinach comin.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Good ending to a bad way!

Lessons learned by all. Glad you made it home! Be careful folks. Kenny gets my green!


Big Baby said:


> :texasflagWOW, I am so amazed at the response. Glad to be a part of this site!


X2



Brassnadz said:


> Welcome aboard. You will find alot of this kind of thing here. Thats whats so cool about the board. :dance:


 yep!


KASH said:


> Mannn, I got chills reading this. You guys are somethin' else!!!





Brassnadz said:


> It does speak well for the power of 2cool, dont it?


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*Way to go Kenny.*

W.T.G. Kenny.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Kenny merry Christmas to ya for all the help you give us stranded boaters.This is at least the 3rd or 4th time in the last 5 years that I can recall Kenny helping someone that was stranded in galveston thanks a ton to ya Kenny for being what 2 cool is all about.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

great job Kenny! It's always nice to know that someone in the 2cool family is there to help in times of need!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I appreciate all the kind thoughts and words, and a little embarrassed too. I'm not any kind of hero. I'm just a neighbor, and did what any good neighbor would do.
I do wish I had thought to get his lat/lon sooner, punched 'em in, and got him in quicker.

The two guys that really helped me with this early on were GalvestonSharker (I got it wrong) and myprozac. They both should get some green and a thanks too!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Kenny great job helping the boater and all those that assisted that helped out too excellent work. Its very easy to get turned around out there and when your staring at a screen very easy to do circles and freak yourself out especially when you can only see 20-30' in front of you!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

GREAT JOB guys!!!! green on da way


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

You the man(s) Kenny and Tom!:help: now someone come rescue me...I'm stuck.....at work for 4 days!!!!:headknock


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

Great job! I wish we all had neighbors like you. What a great group of people! Team 2cool to the rescue!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Job Guys! Fog complicated by darkness can be a bad deal. Green for the rescue Kenny:clover:


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Green for you Kenny! Nice job!

C


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Way to go Kenny! I went out mid morning on Saturday in Trinity when the weather man said it would burn off. I had maybe 100yrds visability and thought as the day went on it would get better. I headed out to fish a few well heads and turned into pea soup quick. I kept hearing boats coming close but could not see them. I headed back to the shoreline quick. You can get turned around quick and I had a conversation with my fishing partner that if we had GPS failure we would have been in bad shape. 

Glad the ole boy made it in...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

stark said:


> Great Job Kenny and assistance by 2Coolers
> 
> with GPS, Blackberrys, and People that are True Americans no one in the world should be in trouble for long with the help of 2Coolers on here, it was recommended that a thread be put on 2Cool for situations like this, that is an excellent idea. if fellow 2 coolers that fish in Galveston, surfside, Matagorda had a net work of friends that are fishing that area it would be good to have their number in case of emergency


before this recent incident, i was thinking the same thing. maybe some enterprising 2cooler could keep a registry of phone numbers and general locales of 2cool members who wanted to sign up.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Great story with a happy ending. Good job people!


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*2 cool registry*



monkeyman1 said:


> before this recent incident, i was thinking the same thing. maybe some enterprising 2cooler could keep a registry of phone numbers and general locales of 2cool members who wanted to sign up.


Definitely-Sounds like a great idea. Keep a spreadsheet/map of information.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

"Quote:
Originally Posted by stark 
Great Job Kenny and assistance by 2Coolers

with GPS, Blackberrys, and People that are True Americans no one in the world should be in trouble for long with the help of 2Coolers on here, it was recommended that a thread be put on 2Cool for situations like this, that is an excellent idea. if fellow 2 coolers that fish in Galveston, surfside, Matagorda had a net work of friends that are fishing that area it would be good to have their number in case of emergency

before this recent incident, i was thinking the same thing. maybe some enterprising 2cooler could keep a registry of phone numbers and general locales of 2cool members who wanted to sign up."

I would be more than happy to sign up for a list like this. I always have my phone on me. I usually fish from POC big jetties down to San Antonio Bay. While I don't get down to the place as much as I want to, I would ALWAYS be willing to help out. I have made a couple of late night runs to pull in a friend. 

C


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Kenny would have done the same for any of the knuckleheads on the board, not just an elderly neighbor. He is a top shelf kinda guy.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Good idea Stark. Maybe someone can discover a means to manage a list. Great Job Kenny. You and your neighbor made a bad situation turn out great.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

I'm certainly glad that the ending was good on this story. Now for the analysis. Gill needs to have some advice piled on him for not knowing how to operate his GPS. There's just no excuse for going out in the fog without an operable GPS and a knowledgeable operator. We could all be sending prayers to his widow this morning. Good job, Kenny.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Kenny would have done the same for any of the knuckleheads on the board, not just an elderly neighbor. He is a top shelf kinda guy.


Great job Kenny!
Tight Knot


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Wow, glad that all turned out okay. That old fog was tough (and cold) yesterday in East Matagorda as well. It can be easy not to trust what your GPS is telling you. When we decided to call it quits yesterday we were back up in a small, twisty, curvey creek. As we were idling out of that creek I was just sure my little hand-held etrex was whacked out. No way the tripod could be in that direction!!!!! I even powered it off and then back on and same thing. As we got out of all those turns and into the bay, sure enough the little Etrex was right all along. 

1) Trust your GPS. If it has no problems acquiring satellites, then trust it.
2) In some of our bays you can hear the surf breaking on the beach. If all else fails, turn the motor off and listen to get at least some kind of orientation.
2) Take it slow in the fog. I limit my running to around 15-20 mph in the thickest stuff. I'm more afraid of some fool running my arse over than me running something over.
3) The waders that get very far off the shoreline at all are crazy
4) a compass can be a beautiful thing if all else fails.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

This is truly the most amazing thing I have ever seen. Talk about CARING! You people are awesome.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Glad to hear things turned out as they did and all are ashore safely.
We fished the Galveston channel and later the boat cut yesterday. I have to fess up that I put myself in a postion that caused me a pucker factor yesterday and I learned a valuable lesson.
A while back my GPS back up battery went dead. Spent several hours, subsequent to changing out the battery, re entering all my numbers but failed to make sure my settings on the chart screen were back the way I had them. 
The factory default on the chart for the jetty anchorage for some reason at one scale is a black field. Even with Radar and a compass when I switched scale on the chart, while running in the Soup, and found out that the black position ring and attached black heading line were now lost in the black anchorage field my confidence went to the bilge.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

kenny said:


> I appreciate all the kind thoughts and words, and a little embarrassed too. I'm not any kind of hero. I'm just a neighbor, and did what any good neighbor would do.
> I do wish I had thought to get his lat/lon sooner, punched 'em in, and got him in quicker.
> 
> The two guys that really helped me with this early on were GalvestonSharker (I got it wrong) and myprozac. They both should get some green and a thanks too!


 Thanks for that, but i really didnt do much... If anyone wants to know how to type Cordinates into google earth or just plane use it let me know. Also there is a free Navimatics app anyone can dowload that is reallly benificial to use that overlays on google earth. Im glad he got home safe. Been there and done that in the fog. It helps to have a compass and a GPS so you can keep a heading while following a track.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

This might be my favorite post! gj 2coolkenny!


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

nope Kenny, you're a hero, you're just going to have to live with it! He was somebody's grandpa, husband, brother, or just best friend, and you made sure he continues to be with them....yep, you're a hero buddy!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Great Job All...but...*

I think this should be a lesson to all. I fished for 4 or 5 decades without a GPS, nor phone, and I always had a little gear along in case I had to spend a night..water, extra lighter in waterproof pill container, flashlight, spotlight, compass, slicker suit, extra jacket, couple of extra cans of vienna sausages.

Spent the night out twice...once for fog, once for really bad weather that prohibited a trip across the bay. Uncomfortable...yes....life threatening...no. Both times hit shore by compass, although not close to any firewood! LOL

In the summer time, it isn't any big deal...but in the winter, with fog, and northers blowing in....you might think twice about provisioning your boat!

I realize with the older, unprepared guy, it might have been a little more urgent!

Great job!

Later
R3F


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

This site is amazing. What a wonderful group of folks.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

This reminds me of another story that ended with a happy outcome.

My roommate, Martin and his girlfriend (now wife) Annie went out for an afternoon of fishing. They were caught out in the fog and by 11pm hadn't come in. My other roommate (Martin's cousin), Brooks and I called in the USCG and gave them the boat and passenger descriptions and advised they had launched at Jamaica Beach.

This was before everyone had cell phones or GPS's in thier bay boats, so they just anchored up and waited it out. The USCG showed up at our house on Bahama Way and I lead them to the ramp to launch their boat.

Two hours later, we got a call the poor USCG patrol was "lost in the canals and needed help finding their way out"...

Martin and Annie were about 100 yards off the main canal entrance and just came on in when daylight arrived.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I'm more afraid of some fool running my arse over than me running something over.

Exactly!!!


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Great Job Kenny!!!


----------



## Bugsbunnyboater (May 22, 2009)

Fog is something I think all of us need to respect...
But its really good to know that there are Very good people out there that will lend a helping hand when needed..


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

*2 Cool Help*

Anyone that needs help in upper west bay can call me any time!
Ledsinger cell # 281-748-2896
I live in Spanish Grant bay side and have helped everyone that has been stranded, day or night. Monty put me on the rescue list.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I can see how this happens and when you are moving slowly due to foggy conditions the GPS may have difficulty displaying which direction you are moving.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm way late on this but what an amazing post. Green to you Kenny !


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

WTG KENNY!!HERES THE GREEN FOR U


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

I can only say thank you Kenny, Zak and Shark. Thank you. Especially for the outcome. It really was scarey out there last night just being at the house. The fog was horrible. 

sb:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Hats off to Kenny and the group !!*

Kenny your are a blessed man . First class served. 2cool peeps are Da best and the group efforts are highly reconized and appreciated by a blessed man who is no back on land.

Not to hijack the thread, but it is a good place to follow the link for some proven factors when one is caught up in for and some preventives..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=192282

Again, Hats off to Kenny and crew for having a happy ending rescue.

Dave


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

There will always be a place in Heaven for guys like you!!!
:clover:Your friend is very lucky to have a friend like you.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow Kenny seems like everyone overlooked the man behind the curtain.j/k

Ahem I am the co- rock star!! j/k

fill my tank with this:clover:j/k


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Kenny, I think you just earned 2Cooler of the year. Also this is the thread of the year. Green at ya.


----------

